# Custom 40 gal. Tree Stump "Euro" viv



## tedthefrog (Aug 22, 2007)

A few months ago I posted this great tree stump I found.








I had a friend Autoclave the stump for me, twice, to make sure it was nice and harmless.

So, with that stump as the centerpiece to work around. 
my idea was to build a clean, modern looking Euro-Style viv in which every single part was see-tru.
In other words, no background, no black rims, no aluminum tracks , no light hood, etc.
so this is what I ended up with.
I had a group of four leucs in mind when building it.
The dimensions of the tank are 22x20x25 [WxDxH] so it's roughly 40 gallons.
It's not grown in yet and I need a few small broms to finish it off 
as well as a different light setup. 
[as of right now it's two 40watt, one 30watt 6700K cpf's
but I remembered to take pictures along the way.
Anyone have other ideas for species?
I figured the leucs would be able to climb if they wanted to.
feedback and questions are MORE than welcomed.
enjoy..


























i hate the way false bottoms look, and i didnt want to silicone the sides because of the "see-thru" idea i had. so i faked the lecca look to save weight all around.
















door tracks.
[two clear plastic corner protectors siliconed together to form two opposing 90's with holes drilled and covered with screen to create the updraft to defog the glass.
























finished
























broms with twins
























this hole goes all the way through the log and comes out two places on the side. 
a good hiding spot i guess.








im still impressed by the way they anchored themselves.








door channel








random








bottom vent








where it sits.











ill post more pics after the white plains expo [more plants & frogs go in]


----------



## MJ (Jun 16, 2005)

Outstanding!!!!


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

That turned out really well, great job, man. Looks like it's growing in nicely too. Looking forward to updates. 

Mike


----------



## d-prime (Sep 29, 2008)

amazing! I had a tank just like that only the 18 cube, and eventually rescaped it because my auratus hid beind the stump!


----------



## tedthefrog (Aug 22, 2007)

yikes.
never thought about that. haha

i figure if i have 4 or 5 leucs in it a least one should be visible at all times.


----------



## bobberly1 (Jul 16, 2008)

Yeah, as long as all sides are basically the same I wouldn't see why they'd stay on one.


----------



## MattySF (May 25, 2005)

Freaking Aye!

I remember that stump really great use of it.


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

Wow, very nice!


----------



## iridebmx (Oct 29, 2008)

tedthefrog..............what type of trees would be good for this?i was thinking of doing this but cut it and put it(not submerged) in the corner of a paludarium.but havent since wood rotts so easy


----------



## d-prime (Sep 29, 2008)

Auratus are shyer than leucs, but what i noticed is they would hide in the back behing the stump because the viv was against the wall, and it made them feel secure. I recommend nothing because its absolutley gorgeous, so wait and see. Worst case scenario is you get a cock tile background from zoo med and slide in on the back.


----------



## clwatkins10 (Nov 15, 2008)

Beautiful viv. I love the reds.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

This looks fantastic. I seriously don't think you need any more plants. What you have will fill that in quite well.


----------



## tedthefrog (Aug 22, 2007)

i was just thinking of maybe a sundew because i have fungus flies, 
and some type of moss to lie on the top of the stump.
that's about it.

anyone have any moss recommendations? it will get a lot of light.


----------



## sNApple (Mar 19, 2007)

wow! very nice


----------



## Dave Covington (Oct 3, 2008)

Holy Cow! That is one fine setup. I'm struggling with my first viv. and that sure is inspirational.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

tedthefrog said:


> i was just thinking of maybe a sundew because i have fungus flies,
> and some type of moss to lie on the top of the stump.
> that's about it.
> 
> anyone have any moss recommendations? it will get a lot of light.


I wouldn't bother with the sundew. Leave the flies, the frogs will LOVE them.

Personally, I would not put moss up there but instead some of the smaller/slower Ficus like the Oak Leaf or sp. Panama. They would fill the area in and cascade down the stump really nice.

If you really want moss, you might be able to get Riccia (eventhough its actually a liverwort) to grow there if its wet enough. If not, the Dicranium here in Florida gets a lot of light and dries out periodically so it may survive there. Dicranium is really thick and stiff. You could also put good ol' long fiber sphagnum there and keep it wet. After a little while, you'll see it turn green and start to come back to life. That would look really neat.

Good luck with it. Please keep us updated on how it progresses.


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

First of all, fantastic design! I really like all the plant placement - the broms especially.

Since you have such a nice 'pot' to work with in the top of that stump, I think it would be a shame to just toss some moss in there. Something that spills down the side of the stump, like Antone just suggested, would look incredible. Maybe Pereromia prostrata? I know it can be grown in pots, so it would probably work in that spot as well. If you have enough ventilation/air circulation in the tank you could try some small orchids mounted to the wood - they would love all the light.

Keep us posted on what you decide to put there - and keep the pics coming! I'm sure everyone would love to see more of that great viv! Good job!


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

wow! simply stunning!


----------



## Darryl (Dec 2, 2005)

(Sits wiping the drool from chin...)

Great looking setup, one has to appreciate the thought you have put into both the constructional design and the planting lay-out.

Even if you do not put any animals into this viv, it will still look absolutely great.

I have to assume that you will only be using RO water to mist with, in order to minimise the water marks, as this is a 360 deg veiwing viv.


Darryl


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

I have a question on your false bottom, how many inches about did you leave on the sides where you put the leca? 

I like your idea very much as I have one tank with leca in it and it takes two people just to move the tank and it is a really small tank to begin with.


----------



## tedthefrog (Aug 22, 2007)

Frogtofall said:


> I wouldn't bother with the sundew. Leave the flies, the frogs will LOVE them.
> 
> Personally, I would not put moss up there but instead some of the smaller/slower Ficus like the Oak Leaf or sp. Panama. They would fill the area in and cascade down the stump really nice.
> 
> ...


frogtofall / afterdark,
it's funny that you say that because i had the same idea..
you can actually see the Pilea cadieri still in its pot sitting next to the tank in the first couple pictures.
The reason i didnt go with some type of cascading plant is that i felt like it wouldnt look natural, like it was too forced of an idea.
not to say this tank is the most natualistic set up ive ever seen, but i just feel like that would make it look to gimmicky. 
That's one reason, and the "pot" area at the top is actually only 1 1/2 iches or so deep.
so i was just thinking of throwing some sphagnum on it then a nice lush mosss, hopefully getting it to spread onto the log.
There is a small orchid attached to the back of the inside of the log.
I don't have much experience with orchids so Im not even sure if i mounted in the ideal location.
Could someone chime in on that??

Does anyone have any other suggestions as to what species to get?

Thanks for all the kind words/help.

-Adam


----------



## tedthefrog (Aug 22, 2007)

hexentanz said:


> I have a question on your false bottom, how many inches about did you leave on the sides where you put the leca?
> 
> I like your idea very much as I have one tank with leca in it and it takes two people just to move the tank and it is a really small tank to begin with.


hexentanz,
I had the same problem with an old tank.
It was just so heavy even tho the leca is supposed to be a lightweight substitute and all.
And with that stump in it, I needed some way to lighten it as much as possible.
When the stump is fully "saturated" it weighs about 60 pounds.
when you use enough, it's still too much.
When I was building the false on this tank, I was only planning on giving enough room to be able ot get 2 or 3 rows of leca pellets on all sides, I ended up with 2 rows.
Which was just enough to cut off all visibility of the false bottom.
To do so i left about about an inch, to an inch and a quarter all around.
Just subtract 2.5 from the width and depth of your tank.
so if my tank is 22x20, I made the the false bottom 19.5X17.5

hope that helps.


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

tedthefrog said:


> hexentanz,
> I had the same problem with an old tank.
> It was just so heavy even tho the leca is supposed to be a lightweight substitute and all.
> And with that stump in it, I needed some way to lighten it as much as possible.
> ...


Awesome thanks!


----------



## Amphiman (Nov 8, 2007)

This might be my favorite viv of all time...Simply amazing.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

I really like the looks of these types of layouts... I need to find a way to make one myself.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Also did you have the glass cut or cut it yourself? What thickness did you use?


----------



## tedthefrog (Aug 22, 2007)

kyle1745 said:


> Also did you have the glass cut or cut it yourself? What thickness did you use?


Kyle,

I originally had a 37 gal "cube" that I had purchased.
But, i returned it and wanted to make a cube of my own, to my own dimensions.
I had the glass cut at a local shop if you find a nice local glass shop where you can tell all the guys are really old school and not all "incorporated" [for lack of a better word], 
It can be alot cheaper and they can offer some great advice.

The glass it just 1/4 inch plate with the edges seemed.
I hear its pretty easy to cut yourself, but the whole edge seeming thing is the hard part.


----------



## tedthefrog (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: Custom 40 gal. Tree Stump "Euro" viv *FLORA/FAUNA UPDATE**

Just an update of how its doing...throw me suggestions.
Housing 0.0.4 leucs as of right now.
I'm looking to replace the cat. ferns in the back because they dont seem to be producing new fronds.

Any ideas are appreciated.


the chocolate, every morning.








he/she is the runt of the litter but the boldest and most active one in the tank.

















the rest are green foot apparently









































the tank after a couple months of growth.









































broms in bloom.

























enjoy.


----------



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)

That's an awesome tank. It looks like the broms really like the light level. Great frogs.

Ulises


----------



## RachelRiot (Jan 20, 2009)

In the 16th picture down, what is the tiny plant that is growing into the hole that goes through the stump? Inquiring minds need to know.


----------



## raimeiken (Dec 24, 2006)

stunning tank! better watch out for that creeping fig though. It'll quickly take over the tank if you dont keep it in check, especially it's roots!


----------



## tedthefrog (Aug 22, 2007)

RachelRiot said:


> In the 16th picture down, what is the tiny plant that is growing into the hole that goes through the stump? Inquiring minds need to know.


im not too sure on what you're referring to.
the creeping fig?


----------



## stitchb (Jan 26, 2009)

HOLY CRAP that is one sweeeeeet viv!!!!! About how would you say you've invested in it? And also where'd you purchase your luecs from? I was actully planing to get a chocolate/tan group. I've never seen the chocolate/brown morph but I like it alot-I may have to give your breeder some business!


----------



## RachelRiot (Jan 20, 2009)

tedthefrog said:


> im not too sure on what you're referring to.
> the creeping fig?


Yep it was. I was trying to figure a way to point out which one it was.  Thank you!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

WOW!! this tank is gorgeous, great job!!


----------



## d-prime (Sep 29, 2008)

What is the lighting on that tank?


----------



## tedthefrog (Aug 22, 2007)

3 GE screw ins 6500K in clamp lamps
I'm going to build a hood for it this summer tho.

you can get em at target, they always have them.


----------



## d-prime (Sep 29, 2008)

my exo terra hood needs some new bulbs, i think i might give these a try


----------



## tedthefrog (Aug 22, 2007)

i def recommened them. cheap [$4-5 a bulb], the right spectrum, available in a butt-load of wattages at target

my super fireballs were bright red when i got them.
then they turned green after sitting around for a few weeks.
under these lights they're bright red.


----------



## jackxc925 (Dec 22, 2007)

I really love this tank! You should leave in those et ferns if you were talking about pulling them. All of mine have rotted and grown in lots of thicker, miniaturized leaves later on


----------



## sNApple (Mar 19, 2007)

update ??


----------



## ray1taylor (Nov 15, 2008)

Wow that viv is beautiful! I love the bromeliads in it!


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

Very clean looking.


----------



## fraser2009 (Jan 4, 2009)

your tank is stunning mate, have you ever tried using coloured card to get a new effect ? it might be cool just an idea id like to try


----------



## raimeiken (Dec 24, 2006)

any update pics of this?

oh and by the way, what color of light you got shinning on those plants  6500k?


----------



## mellowvision (Feb 6, 2009)

great tank!


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

can someone ID that red/grn spotty plant in the bottom right corner for me? it needs to send one of its cousins to live in my viv.

this thing is freakin beautiful by the way. really nice work.

thanks,
brett


----------



## raimeiken (Dec 24, 2006)

how is this tank doing now? I want to see some current pics


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

raimeiken said:


> how is this tank doing now? I want to see some current pics


I 2nd that.

Would be brilliant to see how its doing.

Richie


----------



## VPardoel (Apr 2, 2010)

This is a masterpiece! i really love the stump


----------



## Venomos (Jun 26, 2009)

Love the look of this! You did an awesome job too! Really like the stump and what you did with how you placed and planted everything. I am with everyone else on here...Definately would like to see an update and how it is doing now!


----------



## raimeiken (Dec 24, 2006)

Im dieing to see an updated picture of this tank


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

I've seen some good stump viv setups but yours definately is one the best iv'e seen, especially for leucs. Great job and we're all looking foward to any updated pics.


----------



## kris_Standfield (Apr 3, 2011)

This is a great ex. of my next viv I want to build. Great job. I have a few questions. 

#1 what did you all have to do to the stump to make it safe and free of everything?

#2 what did you use for your substrate?

#3 what is the bright red and yellow plant in the front bottom right corner? (looking at the viv)

Thanks Kris
Knockout Reptiles


----------



## Almog (Sep 27, 2010)

Beautiful tank, one of the best background-less i've ever seen.

I really like the bright green moss (I think that's a moss?) that grows in the middle of the stump, grassy looking, do you know its name?


----------



## adam483t (Sep 19, 2011)

Wow, this is absolutely amazing! I really want to do this kind of tank now. 

What was the total cost?


----------



## lapidsilver (Sep 23, 2009)

Awesome tank.


----------



## dfrmav (Feb 22, 2011)

between this and the 18x18x24 exo terra thread below this one, i'm set for my next build . just need to find that perfect piece of wood.


----------



## dartfrogger24 (Oct 27, 2011)

Great job! This is definately one of the coolest tanks i've seen. Love the "no seems" look! Nicely done!


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

I don't see how these euro vents vents don't leak water. especially when you have a mistking system running. seems like the water would spray down out of the vent


----------



## *Self_DeFenCe* (Jun 12, 2010)

Is it a peperomia specie next to the 2 earthstars? That red underneath begonia is awesome. Do you have I.D for them? Thanks


----------



## onetank (Nov 2, 2011)

Great Job! Looks awsome


----------



## Freeradical53 (Jan 25, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## teggner (Sep 4, 2008)

Sweet!! whats the red bromelia species? Fireball?


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

I don't know if anyone had pointed it out yet but...

THAT'S A FALSE FALSE BOTTOM!

Thank looks great!


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

That is brilliant. I love you viv. your plant selection is great, very unique. Your frogs must be in heaven.


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

Wow! I need to subscribe this so I don't lose these pictures!

Ha ha I did not see that I already posted!


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Really nice.


----------

